# Zenbook wireless problem



## quali (Jan 23, 2013)

Asus UX32A i3 model that came with win8, and was uninstalled instantly. Not a sad story so far.


Result of `# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network` \V/

```
none2@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x40608086 chip=0x088e8086 rev=0x24 hdr=0x00
  vendor = 'Intel Corporation
  class  = network
```

And in dmesg;

```
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
```


----------

